# Pointers to Brahms waltz no.15 recording?



## neosc (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm making a short film, and want to use Brahms waltz no. 15 for background score. I would like to see a version that is ~2.30 minutes or so long. Music Link:





Can someone here point me to a public domain recording of this piece? Or can you point me to someone who has recorded this piece and could allow me to use it?

Thanks


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, there's a version on Wikipedia, which seems to be _in some sense_ public domain, but I don't know the specifics.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe you should just ask the person who made that Youtube video for permission to use theirs.


----------

